
Without Dennis Ritchie, there would be no Jobs - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/without-dennis-ritchie-there-would-be-no-jobs/
======
msie
I love the comment that says w/o Dennis Ritchie's mom there would be no Dennis
Ritchie. Without Grace Hopper... Without Ada Lovelace...

